# Easy OLL



## Tavin25 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey, guys, I have recently made a small pdf on OLL and it shows some of the algs a beginner could use. I would suggest beginners use this for their 2 look OLL as it has some pretty advanced algs. I would recommend this for Sub 30 and over. If you guys would like me to make a pdf of all advanced 57 OLL algs, please put a reply saying you want me to. Hope this is useful.


----------



## Artemissimo (Oct 1, 2019)

is that comic sans?

also there's a typo: When you do this *Y**ou* may get the
i believe it shouldn't be capital


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 1, 2019)

I think it's good but where is the alg for the "h" case? F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## Tavin25 (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you very much sorry I didn't add the h case. But also I am planning to make a pdf for all the 57 cases and I will putt the advanced algs.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 2, 2019)

I have something very similar to this on my site:
https://pingpongcuber.weebly.com/2-look-oll.html

I think that this is a really great way to transition into full OLL.


----------



## Artemissimo (Oct 3, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> You may not be the best person to bring up the subject of capitalization as your question should start with a capital letter.


Touché. 
Also i'm not telling i'm any better, just telling him to correct it


----------

